# Software for "cleaning up" pixelated images ? [RESOLVED]



## terrawarra

We've all seen those slick American TV shows such as CSI, NCSI, Law & Order and other similar cop programs where they manage to get some CCTV footage of the villain fleeing the scene but the image of the bad guys face is so badly pixelated that identification is impossible. The scientist in the lab magically taps a few buttons on the keyboard after the boss cop says, "clean it up", and amazingly the image becomes absolutely clear and detailed.
My question is, does any photo editing software have that ability and if so, where do I get it,.. for free preferably. I use Paint Shop Pro and Fastone Image Viewer but those programs don't offer anything like that.


----------



## hollowlife1987

*Re: Software for "cleaning up" pixelated images ?*

As far as pixelated images, there's not a whole lot you can do. You can use i guess photoshop cs to clear the image a little bit. You can also check this out http://www.imaging-resource.com/SOFT/PGEN2/PGEN2.HTM.


----------



## terrawarra

*Re: Software for "cleaning up" pixelated images ?*

Thanks hollowlife1987,.. I'll have a look at that site that you mentioned. I'm not all that desperate to get hold of software that can do this,. just curious to know if it is really possible and if it is, have a go at transforming some really "dirty" pics into clean ones. I feel that if an image is that badly pixellated then throw it away and get a better image to begin with.


----------



## ebackhus

*Re: Software for "cleaning up" pixelated images ?*

What they do in TV and movies is essentially impossible for us folks. The reason? It can't be done.

Images are digital data files that have a set amount of data in them. You can remove details but you can never add them because there isn't anything you can add to it without creating it new.

Trust me, I'd love to have something that could turn a pixelated blurb into a detailed picture. I also wonder if they could get it to work on some of my fuzzy memories!


----------



## terrawarra

*Re: Software for "cleaning up" pixelated images ?*

Thanks ebackhus,

You've laid my 63 year old mind to rest ! Just as I thought, this type of image editing is just as real as some of the TV shows that portray them. Maybe one day in the future, this sort of thing will be a realty,.. let's not forget that only 15 to 20 years ago, PC's and Cell Phones were not a part of our life. I'll consider this post "resolved" and continue on my merry way with my home computer and my digital photo editing.

Kind regards,
terrawarra


----------

